# BEST STARTER EXERCISE for all of you at home BURPEES.



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been bodybuilding for 25 years and the easiest get healthy exercise for any level even if your a Fat Blob is the Burpees and you can do them at home. Try to do three sets to start do five to ten then rest a couple minutes then do it again, do this three times to begin. All world Military now do Burpees, I will post two Videos basic and more advanced Burpees.

Even if all your doing is crawling to the floor then crawling back to standing your doing good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like engaging the core.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly this is the biggest prep of all that I am having issues with. I am soooooo out of shape. When my Back crapped out on me I had to find something that kept me off my feet most of the day. Being a desk jockey for the last 10 years has defiantly effected my Mobility. My back is much better now but I really struggle finding the motivation to get out and exercise more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I like that.. Something to consider for my work out. 

I was a basketball player in college and Europe but have ridden a desk for the past few decades... 

I've usually worked out but not to the degree I needed to. 

Recently I took the 100 push-up challenge. I'm in week 2 and getting better. I also do and elliptical for 45min 3 times a week. Bad knees.

Ill try this... Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Physical condition in times of stress are a big part of being able to preform. The Military is well aware of that.
I am retired but still do PT, been so much a part of my life for so long I can't change.


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

you can do !!! I am in my 40's now and its harder every year but I just keep on doing it, because when I stop I get Fat, yes I am secretly a Fat Kid. What I have learned is never take advice from someone who has a fast metabolism and couldn't get fat if they wanted to, they have no idea how we gain weight so fast and how mentally crushing it can be to the point you just give up and say pass the Donuts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I did 3 yesterday, before the stationary bike and Ice chipping.

I'll do a few more today, it's more difficult than I thought and my new Galco Instructors Belt shrunk.

Amen to the fast metabolic people.


----------



## Kornbread (Feb 20, 2013)

Not only will getting in shape help when the S.H.T.F. it will just make you healthier all around,reduction in blood pressure adn lower medical bills and longer healthier life. those are just a few reasons to stay in shape.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I did Sprint Triathlons until I turned 50 and had some health issues. I NEED to get back in to the saddle again. I am hauling out my bike. I just got one with a triple chainring, so, it will be easier for me. I can't wait until the weather warms up and the ice melts. I don't plan on any more bike racing but it will feel good to get some miles under my belt. I am starting with 50 miles per week and within 8 weeks, I hope to hit 100 miles per week. Wish me luck. I also have a great mountain bike and I live near trails, that should help me get my total miles up, even if it is flat riding. I also need to work on my abs. My back is very bad. I am fighting an autoimmune disease, so, nothing is as easy as it used to be, we will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Honestly this is the biggest prep of all that I am having issues with. I am soooooo out of shape. When my Back crapped out on me I had to find something that kept me off my feet most of the day. Being a desk jockey for the last 10 years has defiantly effected my Mobility. My back is much better now but I really struggle finding the motivation to get out and exercise more.


I can relate. The big thing for me though is time. I'm finishing up grad school and it's tough to find the time to work out. I swam in high school. The water takes all of the pressure off of joints and your back. Even water aerobics is good because of the "zero gravity" environment.


----------



## almon (Feb 27, 2013)

Exercise is an important part of our body we should done it in daily routine but if you do not have time go gym or park then brought the gym equipment's at home and start it with lowest weight to higher with the change in weight make your meal as according to your exercise.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Is the 60 second rule just to get you started? When I was in the Marines (Many moons ago) we would be doing these until the barracks windows were fogged over and you couldn't see in or out! :???:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

At the point when you thrust your feet back if you then spread your feet and then bring them back together before you do your push up and come back to the squatting position you have the basic 8 count body builder excercise. A SEAL favorite, but they aren't quite right


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

My maxim is something is better than nothing. This immediately made me think of the tacfit stuff. Burpees are good, I still think I'll work my thighs more doing leg press though or squats. It is something you do need to go to a gym for though. You can do them anywhere there is ground.


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very well,This is how i think i mean for the starting this is the appropriate thing we need.We don't really need to go the gym in the beginning.
I have maintained my physique by doing workout at home.You share the correct thing keep sharing useful info like this.


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

yea, theyve had us do burpes so much it screws with my lower back (normaly have no pain, unless standing in one place for over 45 minutes or so).. & im still under 30. & the military docters tell me its age, whats up with that? i thought males hit their prime in their early 30s.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Males hit their prime at 18.... how long you hang on to it is up to how you live.
Women hit their prime in their thirties.


----------



## Jaybandonnk (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I am so out of form. When my Returning crapped out, on me I had to discover something that kept me off my 
legs most of the day. Being a table jockey for the last 6 years has certainly impacted, my Flexibility. My back is 
much better now but I really battle discovering the inspiration to get out and work out more.


----------

